# FBQ2496 and Sampson S-direct



## t6902wf (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a Sampson S-direct getting a signal from my receiver going to a FBQ2496 and on to a EP4000 driving my sub.

I am trying to get Audyssey into the mix but I can't find a way that does not cause an odd FR.

I had heard that you can turn off the sub and run Audyssey, then turn on the sub and EQ it. When I do that and enable the sub I can't turn on Audyssey.

Is there a way to get them to play nicely together?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

t6902wf said:


> I have a Sampson S-direct getting a signal from my receiver going to a FBQ2496 and on to a EP4000 driving my sub.
> 
> I am trying to get Audyssey into the mix but I can't find a way that does not cause an odd FR.
> 
> ...


You don't need Audyssey the FBQ2496 is more capable than Audyssey is. I'd not even try running Audyssey on top of a pro EQ system.


----------



## t6902wf (Nov 14, 2008)

lsiberian said:


> You don't need Audyssey the FBQ2496 is more capable than Audyssey is. I'd not even try running Audyssey on top of a pro EQ system.


I use the BFD up to 100Hz. What about from there on up?


----------

